# Update on 1/5 chance downs (sad news)



## Jennabelle

Hi ladies
I thought only fair to update you on my 1/5 chance of downs test.
Nt was 2.4mm bloods all within normal range but age 39 threw it out!

I had cvs done last Thursday 
Results back on Tuesday

Unfortunately I was that 1 chance 

For my family the decision I made may not be other people's but I decided to terminate yesterday

I want to thank everyone for their support and this forum is great, full of wonderful ladies 

I won't be getting pregnant again I've decided to move on in a different direction in life, as my daughter is 17 and I'm blessed with Chloe 

If anyone has any questions/worries please just ask, I will always talk you through my story as I've stalked so many others

Good luck in all your pregnancies xxx


----------



## Barbi

Jennabelle,

I am so sorry to hear you have decided to terminate. I truly understand how hard a decision that must have been for you and I totally respect your decision. When I was given my odds, I thought I would want to terminate also, all my life, even before I was pregnant, I always thought I wouldn't be able to cope with a child with special needs, but in my case my partner and I are totally committed to this baby and whatever happens happens. That, however, doesn't mean that I don't understand your decision to terminate and I hope that life brings you joy going into the future from here.

Thank you for sharing your decision with us, which to me is very indicative of how strong a person you are. Good luck.


----------



## goddess25

I am so sorry to read your news. I cannot imagine how awful it was making this difficult decision. Thinking of you.


----------



## buzzy

How sad for you - big hugs though as I think you are very brave.

I conceived 2nd baby (due in oct.) at age 36 and we did a Downs test here in Canada.
My partner and I decided prior to taking the test that if the risk was high, then we would terminate. We didn't discuss with family and friends for fear of shocking some people. The results came back fine for us. I am sorry for your loss.

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## gottalaugh

I'm sorry you had to make such a difficult decision. Good luck with everything and hold your loved ones close to you.


----------



## Foxy37

completally heartbreaking my thoughts are with you and your oh xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kat541

I work with children for a living. Down Syndrome kids hardly have special needs, and are often not even put in special classes. It's all hype, but I guess you'll never know for sure. Sorry about your doctor who exaggerated. 
A little perspective: DS children have an IQ of about 80. The average IQ is 100. 

But I'm sure you did your own research before deciding.


----------



## HappilyTTC

You are a very strong person for deciding to share this decision with all of us. Thank you for sharing.

May you feel peace. 

:hugs:


----------



## daizee

my thoughts and prayers are with you Hunni. :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed per forum rules and TOS:



> While BabyandBump tries to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations outside of the 'Ethical Prenatal Losses' forum.

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------

